# ssh over ipv6?

## Letharion

Somewhat naively I thought I could just ssh to IPv6 adresses just like IPv4.

Why does

ssh IPv6

yield

"Network is unreachable"?

Ifconfig shows I have a IPv6 adress myself, and I think I have the necessary support:

```
~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep IPV6

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6 is not set
```

----------

## truc

I've never used ipv6 myself, but 'network unreachable' probably means here  you're missing a default gateway. Could you show us your network configuration as well as what you're trying to do?

----------

## Letharion

 *truc wrote:*   

> 'network unreachable' probably means here you're missing a default gateway.

 

And right you are. Turns out my ISP doesn't support IPv6 at all because "we have enough IPv4 adress-space, and see no economic motive for IPv6".

I just checked that eth0 had a "inet6 addr", and it does, so I thought I was ready to go.

What I am really looking to do is to make my webservers visible in IPv6-space, this makes it more complicated to verify that I get it right.

----------

## aztech

 *Letharion wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   'network unreachable' probably means here you're missing a default gateway. 
> 
> And right you are. Turns out my ISP doesn't support IPv6 at all because "we have enough IPv4 adress-space, and see no economic motive for IPv6".
> 
> I just checked that eth0 had a "inet6 addr", and it does, so I thought I was ready to go.
> ...

 

If you system has support for IPv6, the you probably have a "local" IPv6 address, attached to your nic,

as in you did not get it from the DHCP-server so you system gave you one .... (the same goes for IPv4)

It does not have to be very complicated at all actually.

Go get your self a ipv6 tunnel at www.tunnelbroker.net

It's free and pretty easy to set up.

Edit.

added - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ipv6.xml#doc_chap2

----------

